# Three Keys To Creating Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Stimulate, Supply, and Signal. Contrary to popular belief, training is not the only way to stimulate muscle growth. In fact the biggest growth spurts for the average person occur in the absence of any intention to increase muscle mass (adolescent development and puberty).A good example to illustrate the various ways of stimulating hypertrophy is with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

